# How would you clean rust/corrosion off crossovers or speakers?



## Palos (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi, I have a set of passive crossovers and speakers that have rust on the screw terminals. What would you use to clean them without damaging the circuit board or the speaker itself?


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

how rusted is it? light rust can be removed with light sandpaper. if you really want it to shine you can use a polishing compound and a dremel tool to polish it.


----------



## qwertydude (Dec 22, 2008)

I would use either chrome polish or jewelry polish. It's likely that those rusty parts are either gold or chrome plated. Then clean any residue with alcohol. After that I'd spray it with Deoxit spray to help prevent further corrosion.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

99% water free alcohol to clean the residue or electrical parts cleaner. One of those scotch brite pads can do the cleaning too. If you already have naval Jelly use it with a qtip then clean the residue with the water free alcohol or wipe it clean with a dry clean rag


----------

